# شرح ممتاز لبرنامج elite fire fighting



## ابراهيم الجمل (3 يناير 2018)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب *_
_
_
_* اقدم لكم *_
_* شرح برنامج elite fire fighting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjhLoLzyzo&list=UUtbclVxT9QCXLC9VFLpKW4w

يارب ينال اعجابكم *_​


----------



## gorandara (9 مايو 2018)

Thanks
I watched 3 lecture of it and they were good


----------

